# Icons for Replying to Someone - Schweik



## GregP (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I recently gave Schweik (? did I get that right) a thumbs down in a thread that I now cannot recall the title of. I have been reminded that the thumbs down is "dislike" and the red "X" is "disagree" . So, Schweik, I was only trying to disagree, not to dislike ... no reason for that. Cheers.

Mea culpa. I stand corrected. If I could find it again, I'd remove the thumbs down.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2018)

You may check on the ratings. Move the mouse cursor over your nick at the top bar on right . The pop-up menu should appear. Select the Ratings Given. You should get the full list of these given with nicks to whom and threads/posts where you sent them. It is enough to click the thread title and will be moved to the post with the rating.

If I'm right you did it in the "Battle of Bi-Planes" thread in Schweik's post #27. The link below..

Battle of Bi-Planes

Let me know if you managed to edit the rating. If not I'll delete the incorrect one and you can use the proper one.

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

